# Taliaferro Co. Club Openings



## Joe Moran (Feb 4, 2007)

Sugar Creek Hunting Club has a few memberships available.

Family oriented club. Wives & kids 18 & under hunt free. Children up to 21 can hunt free, if still in school.
Approximately 800 acres.
Electric hook ups for campers.
Running water & hot shower in club house.
Walk in deer cooler.
Each member is allowed up to (5) deer per year. QDM is encouraged, but is not mandatory. All Ga. game laws strictly enforced.
$550 per year.

Looking for long term members, that are not afraid to roll up their sleeves & help with any work that needs to be done. 
Drinking in moderation is OK. No party animals please.

Also, 2 acre lake right behind camp. I caught my biggest bass ever in it this past season (approx. 7 lbs).


----------



## BROWNING 260 (Feb 4, 2007)

how many members do you have?


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 4, 2007)

We will have 18 members max, unless we pick up some additional land.


----------



## trace (Feb 4, 2007)

do the deer your kids or wive kill come off of your quote how many menbers do ya;ll have,and how many are you looking for.pm me thanks trace


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 4, 2007)

trace said:


> do the deer your kids or wive kill come off of your quote how many menbers do ya;ll have,and how many are you looking for.pm me thanks trace


 
Kids & wives are pretty much honorary members, with full membership privileges. They are also expected to chip in & help out around camp.

We have 3 openings at this time.


----------



## trace (Feb 4, 2007)

i am very interrested pm me with your phon number so we can talk  thanks trace


----------



## georgian76 (Feb 4, 2007)

maybe interested, how far from monroe is the place?


----------



## walters (Feb 4, 2007)

*pm sent*

pm sent


----------



## TIMSCHC (Feb 4, 2007)

Joe ad looks good thanks Tim


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Tim.

Hey guys, Tim is a new member here, but is the club president & a real good guy.
You can direct your questions to him, but I'll be glad to answer anything I can.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 4, 2007)

georgian76 said:


> maybe interested, how far from monroe is the place?


 
The club is about 70 miles from Monroe. I can get to camp in 1 hr & 15 minutes.


----------



## ratlird (Feb 5, 2007)

PM sent.


----------



## trace (Feb 5, 2007)

pm sent.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Feb 5, 2007)

What part of the county are you in?


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 5, 2007)

We are between Siloam & Crawfordville.


----------



## raymrt (Feb 5, 2007)

Please provide closest hwy crossing.  Are you near Billy Rhodes place?  or Heavy's?


----------



## walters (Feb 5, 2007)

*club*

pm sent yesterday, still waiting on someone to get back to me


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 5, 2007)

Anyone interested, should contact Tim @ 770/231-5776

Please, serious inquiries only.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 5, 2007)

raymrt said:


> Please provide closest hwy crossing. Are you near Billy Rhodes place? or Heavy's?


 
Actually between the two. By Billy Rhodes place, I'm assuming you're talking about Rhodes Automotive.

We are right by Margaret's Grove Rd. We lease from the Rocker family.
Half of our land is off Hunt Club Rd. Right up the road from the old truck stop.

We border the Ogeechee River.


----------



## LanceAH22 (Feb 5, 2007)

*Margarets Grove*

I killed a big 10 pointer  off of Margarets Grove road in Taliaferro. I used to be in a club there. Great area to hunt. I wish I still had that land.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 5, 2007)

We had a few good bucks killed this past season.
I missed a nice 8 pointer during bow season.


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 6, 2007)

can you tell me more info about the land ? (hardwoods, pines, etc) and when the membership would start


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 6, 2007)

The land has pines, hardwoods, mixed, & clear cuts with planted pines.
Membership is year round, going from May to April.


----------



## cardfan (Feb 7, 2007)

would love some more info...rules/policies/ect...mjones871@hotmail.com


----------



## MrD (Feb 7, 2007)

*club*

How many openings?  MrD


----------



## TIMSCHC (Feb 7, 2007)

HeyMrd We have 3 maybe 4 spots tim Sugar Creek Hunting Club NO CALLS AFTER 9PM PLEASE 770 231 5776


----------



## walters (Feb 7, 2007)

*call*

i was looking to hear from you today tim, give me a call 706-961-0127


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 7, 2007)

Walters,
Let me know if you don't hear from Tim tomorrow.
He told me today, that he has been flooded with calls. He metioned possibly showing the property, not this weekend, but the one after.


----------



## walters (Feb 8, 2007)

*club*

well if hes been flooded with calls i guess there is not much need of us talking, them 4 spots are probably gone


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 8, 2007)

walters said:


> well if hes been flooded with calls i guess there is not much need of us talking, them 4 spots are probably gone


 
Not necessarily.
Alot of responses, but no $$ from anyone yet.


----------



## jd1564 (Feb 8, 2007)

Do you still have any openings?
Thanks,
Joe


----------



## TIMSCHC (Feb 8, 2007)

*Sugar creek hunting club*

Joe yes we still have some opeings thanks Tim 770 231 5776


----------



## smoky ghost (Feb 10, 2007)

*hunting club*

whats up joe this jeff, nice write own club will see this year in the club .tell the giggly one i said hello she knows what im talking about.


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 10, 2007)

smoky ghost said:


> whats up joe this jeff, nice write own club will see this year in the club .tell the giggly one i said hello she knows what im talking about.


 
Yes sir! I'll tell her! 
Looking forward to seeing y'all soon.


----------



## Eddy (Feb 12, 2007)

*would like to see this land, and I have 3 - 4 people who can pay now*

We have been members in a club in warren county for the past 7 years, and just lost the land where we had our cabins.  We're just looking for good quality deer, and a place to take the wife and kids once and a while. We are serious.  I can be contacted @ (706)495-4243, ask for Eddy .   Thanks


----------



## Eddy (Feb 12, 2007)

*3 or 4 guys looking for family oriented club*

We are interested in your club, please contact me at:  ecress@knology.net. what kind of club house, how many members are there?  Are there food plots that we can hunt?  What type bucks were killed last year?

                                                           Thanks for the info. 




P.S. 
We really are interested


----------



## TIMSCHC (Feb 12, 2007)

MOBLE HOME HOT SHOWER BATHROOM 20 MAX MEMBERS  FOOD PLOTS UP TO YOU 4 8PT 4 OR 5 6PT         I HAVE 4 PEOPLE COMING DOWN SAT 17 TO LOOK               AROUND IF INTERESTED CALL TIM 770 231 5776                  BEFORE 9PM


----------



## goob (Feb 13, 2007)

*yup*

pm sent to Tim.


----------



## kscsb93 (Feb 14, 2007)

Contact me with info on property. KSCSB93@yahoo.com. Thanks, Kevin


----------



## biggdogg (Feb 17, 2007)

thanks for your time today tim. the property is fantastic. i look forward to hunting with you this season.


----------



## goob (Feb 17, 2007)

*yup*

I second that.


----------



## COONDOG1717 (Feb 18, 2007)

are they any spots open still 7063672897


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 20, 2007)

Thank you to everyone that has shown interest in our club.

Tim has asked me to tell everyone, that as of now, the club is full.

I apologize if we were slow to respond to everyone's inquireys, but there has been alot going on.

If anything changes, we will post some updates.


----------

